# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Ip_Steph] Rejoint l'quipe de Modration

## DRH

IP_Steph  vient de rejoindre l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Rseaux et Linux.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

